# Won't boot



## Gateway1215 (Mar 25, 2014)

I bought a new motherboard (MSI A55M-E33 Motherboard - AMD Socket FM2+, AMD A55 Chipset, FlexATX - A55M-E33 at TigerDirect.com),

Processor (AMD A6-Series AD540KOKHJBOX Dual-Core A6-5400K Black Edition APU - 1MB L2 Cache, 3.6GHz, Socket FM2, Radeon HD 7540D (192 Cores), Dual Graphics Ready, DirectX 11, Fan, Unlocked, Retail at TigerDirect.com), 

And memory (Kingston KHX1333C9D3B1K2/8G HyperX Desktop Memory Kit - 8GB (2x 4GB), PC3-10600, DDR3-1333MHz, 240-pin DIMM, CL9, 1.5V, Non-ECC, Unbuffered at TigerDirect.com) 

to upgrade my old machine. I got everything installed and turned it on and it ran the BIOS and let me navigate but then it froze. I turned it off and then turned it back on but this time it wouldn't run the BIOS. I'm using an older power supply (FSP ATX-300GU 300 Watt ATX Power Supply). I can't seem to figure out why it won't boot up again.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I don't use any AMD so I'm not up on their numbers so I may be mistaken. 
I see a 5400K CPU on the FM2-A55M-E33 CPU Support List but not the CPU Code -AD540KOKHJ- number you list. 
Do you see any activity (fans -lights) when pushing the power button?
The PSU is lower quality but should boot/run the PC. How old is it and is it know to be good?


----------



## Gateway1215 (Mar 25, 2014)

I bought the motherboard and processor as a package from tigerdirect. MSI A55M-E33 Motherboard and AMD Dual-Core A6-5400K 3.6GHz Radeon HD 7540D APU Bundle at TigerDirect.com

All of the fans spin and so does the hard drive just the screen is black. 
The powersupply is close to 12 years old and it has enough power to supply to previous setup. 
I read somewhere that with the new processors it requires more power to initially start the integrated graphics but that's about as far as I got.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would recommend trying a different PSU. Kingston RAM, especially Hyper X, is not noted for reliability/compatibility. Try one stick at a time or try a stick of a different brand.


----------



## Gateway1215 (Mar 25, 2014)

I've tried one stick and a time and still the same thing. I'll look into getting another PSU and if that doesn't fix it then I'll try a different brand of memory. What would cause it to boot, freeze and then not boot again?


----------

